# beware of ebay global shipping



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 16, 2014)

*Ebay is adding global shipping automatically to sellers auctions unless they opt out.

i just had a first sale go through without my knowledge...

the guy paid through paypal as usual and it was to a usa adress...so i didn't notice it

then for tracking it said global shipping, since i shipped it to usa i was like what is this crap.

now i find out it shipped to the shipping center address and the customer was charged 47 buck in shipping(i charged and received only3 bucks)
for a 6 oz box...i could have shipped it for waaaaaaaay less.


opt out sellers!!!!*


----------



## Ray C (Mar 16, 2014)

That's why I don't bother selling on eBay.  Actually, we cannot afford to -and that's no joke.  Ebay sales pull about 5% right off the top and in my case, I might as well give the machines away.

Hope you didn't get a negative review because of something that's not your fault.  You'll probably have to eat the 47 bucks for the customer to keep them happy.


Ray


----------



## toag (Mar 16, 2014)

sadly ebay has a monopoly and its only going to get worse until a competitor shows up.  I sell on craigslist when I can but I use ebay for most my stuff, since the market is larger.  I also buy on ebay but I always ask for an invoice from the seller.  I think ebay charges me almost 10%... that's a kick in the jewels.  Even with the 10% though I usually do better than craiglist just because of the large market.

jer


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 16, 2014)

I stopped using "I been fleeced bay" awhile back. Too expensive to buy stuff at times and too much junk at top dollar. As for selling, I only sold maybe 4-8 times and the shipping stuff would make it even more difficult. After they did not protect my information from a scrapper, I dropped them like a hot potato.
Pierre


----------



## jtrain (Mar 16, 2014)

That happened to me.  A $17 dollar end mill cutter had almost $30 just for shipping.  The seller got $12 and ebay took $18.  Now I watch who has Global shipping and tracking, and avoid them.


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 16, 2014)

take advatage of old people so I thought ebay legit and or play by the rules; got cleaned out 8 grand on a car come to find out no title. I have 
bill of sale documented on state stationary and noterized- this is in tax hole ahchussetts.  these idiots still in the civil war days.   are we working
for the same company guess not....  conn. paper work these dopts NO --car runs good with no plates...and im to broke to move out of this dump


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 16, 2014)

jtrain said:


> That happened to me.  A $17 dollar end mill cutter had almost $30 just for shipping.  The seller got $12 and ebay took $18.  Now I watch who has Global shipping and tracking, and avoid them.




did it tell you the shipping after you won/bought?


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 16, 2014)

TOOLMASTER said:


> did it tell you the shipping after you won/bought?



Yeah, I never ran into this, How do you tell if it's Global shipping?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 17, 2014)

like i said, i never heard of it... never noticed it buying...but apparently it's been around for a while...it may have kicked in once my sales were back up...all i know is you'll want to get rid of it...unless you are selling high end stuff to risky countries..then it may be usefull..once you get it to the center you are off the hook if lost
http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/shipping-globally.html


----------



## jtrain (Mar 17, 2014)

TOOLMASTER said:


> did it tell you the shipping after you won/bought?


Yes, it did tell me the extra charge by Pitney Bowes,  after I won/bought.  I wondered who or what the heck is Pitney Bowes.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 17, 2014)

jtrain said:


> Yes, it did tell me the extra charge by Pitney Bowes,  after I won/bought.  I wondered who or what the heck is Pitney Bowes.



they are the label guys..guess they got their own shipping gig now


----------



## rgray (Mar 17, 2014)

Caught me by suprise...Had just read a feedback for an item I sold....he states "It's the last time when I buy goods shipped by Pitny bowes USPS is better".
I wasn't sure what he was talking about...I ship most everything USPS so Was confused by the feedback...I thought well he like how I ship and he didn't like how someone else shipped pitny bowes. But now I see he is in france and I shipped to the global shipping center. only indication to me was the label had a reference number on it that I had never seen on labels before.

I have Opted out.....It was a great sales pitch and it sounded like a great deal....but now we are insulting foreign customers.
Be interesting to see how long that program lasts once everyone figures it out. Rip off!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 18, 2014)

the thing that get you it not the feedback but ebays bs rating system. they will probably hit the high shipping fee button...next thing you know ebay tells you your performance is below standards...it's all a rip off...

had i noticed before i shipped it i would have had the guy redo it and ship it for 5 bucks.:banghead:


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 18, 2014)

TOOLMASTER said:


> the thing that get you it not the feedback but ebays bs rating system. they will probably hit the high shipping fee button...next thing you know ebay tells you your performance is below standards...it's all a rip off...
> 
> had i noticed before i shipped it i would have had the guy redo it and ship it for 5 bucks.:banghead:



Was this shipped from another country or USA?
I have not seen this happen yet. 
I don't quite understand, 
Usually lets say it saye the item is $25.00 , and Shipping is $6.00.  
Si I hit Pay Now,, and I pay $31.00. So far, that has been that. 
What do they do, take more money out of your pay pal account after ,say I paid the $31.00?


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 19, 2014)

you have to have so many sales to get into it...i must have just reached the level and they snuck it in....btw the guy hasn't even received it yet...slooooowwwwwwww



(from usa too usa shipping center, then to canada)


----------

